# malibu mini-X



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Eny body fish one or own one , if so i would like to here some likes and dislikes 

orderd one the other day from boaters world



Matt
fat man in a little yak


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

there ultra stable, and perfect for creeks or surf launching, for only being 9 feet they trak pretty straight, only dislike is its kinda slow


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Yea, its a lil slow , Its stable inuf hang bolth my leggs over , got mine all riged and love fishin out of it


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Oops got a yak!:beer:


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> Oops got a yak!:beer:


No Oops got two ya:beer::beer:ks


----------

